# Jihadist in Canada



## pardus (Jul 9, 2010)

Jihadist in Canada: "A genocide should be perpetrated against the Jewish populations of North America and Europe....Their permanent extermination is the only solution"

Posted by Robert on July 8, 2010 4:50 PM

More evidence of the harmonic convergence of Nazism and Islamic supremacism. Yet the enablers of that Islamic supremacism among Muslims and Leftists still defame anti-jihadists as Nazis, ignoring how they are abetting a movement that is actually calling for revival of Nazi principles, not fighting against those principles as are anti-jihadists.

"Strongest among men in enmity to the believers wilt thou find the Jews..." -- Qur'an 5:82

"Ontario police set to charge Muslim extremist," by Stewart Bell in the [1] National Post, July 8 (thanks to all who sent this in):

    Over the past three years, Salman Hossain has openly called for terrorist attacks in Canada, cheered the killing of Canadian troops in Afghanistan and urged fellow Muslims to "exterminate" Canada's Jewish population.

    When police started showing up at his suburban home in Mississauga, Ont., in 2007, he was not chastened. He wrote that he "honestly got a kick out of pissing off the RCMP.... HAHAHA.... You can't charge me for possessing a thought."

    Canadian authorities have apparently heard enough of Mr. Hossain's thoughts. Ontario Provincial Police have scheduled a news conference for Thursday afternoon to announce the results of a lengthy investigation into the young extremist.

    He is expected to face charges of promoting hatred and, quite possibly, advocating a genocide. If so, it would mark the first time an advocating genocide charge has been prosecuted in Canada. The charges relate to hundreds of racist comments Mr. Hossain has posted on the Internet....

    The announcement comes nine months after Ontario Attorney-General Chris Bentley told the Jewish community the Crown had decided not to proceed with charges against Mr. Hossain because he was in a rehabilitation program to correct his behaviour.

    Far from being rehabilitated, however, Mr. Hossain has only become more outspoken since then. He now openly urges Muslims to organize an invasion of Canada to overthrow the "Jewish run Canadian government" and begin the "mass extermination" of Canada's Jews.

    While Mr. Hossain will face criminal charges, arresting him will be more complicated. He left the country before the OPP investigation was completed and is now in South Asia, where he continues to advocate racist violence on his U.S.-based website.

    "Yes, I am a fanatic," he wrote in one of his recent posts from abroad. "I am ready to kill millions." Last week, he wrote, "We must never cease in our efforts to eliminate the Jewish people from the face of the earth. Their permanent liquidation and destruction is the only solution."...

    Mr. Hossain did not respond to an email asking whether he would return voluntarily to Canada to face charges, but his "official spokesman" told a Post reporter on May 21: "You need to stop your harassment of Mr. Hossin, because he's not the only one calling for your execution you rat faced scumbag.... Every last Jew on planet earth needs [sic] executed IMMEDIATELY ..."

    Born in Bangladesh, Mr. Hossain immigrated to Canada with his father and mother, who once told a reporter her son was "stupid, an idiot and immature." Online, he has described himself as "a regular Muslim supporting the jihad overseas" and a friend of the Toronto 18 terrorists who have pleaded guilty to plotting attacks in southern Ontario....

    Shortly after Mr. Bentley's announcement, [2] Mr. Hossain resurfaced on Filthy Jewish Terrorists, a conspiracy theory website, with headlines such as "The Jews and the West must be nuked" and "The destruction of the West is the only way to exterminate the Jews."

    On the website, Mr. Hossain uses terminology reminiscent of the far right and neo-Nazis, writing that "a genocide should be perpetrated against the Jewish populations of North America and Europe." Another post on the site reads, "we need to start carrying out genocide against the Jewish people ... Their permanent extermination is the only solution."

    York University suspended Mr. Hossain after the National Post reported he was under investigation. "I do not believe in 'Canadian' values whatever they mean," he responded on his website. "I forfeit my Canadian citizenship and will not literally participate in their fabricated judicial system."...

Article copied from Jihad Watch: http://www.jihadwatch.org/2010/07/j...-the-jewish-populations-of-north-america.html


----------



## QC (Jul 9, 2010)

Good job, he deported himself.   We deport guys like that here, much to their disappointment.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 9, 2010)

Just because he forfeited his citizenship, doesn't mean the fucker left; I'll have to check around to see if there was a parade for his departure.

Apparently he has been officially charged and left the country in May.  Oh and the Muslims here praise the charges.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5ih3NR8BtGoVz9deLSdKl4klxxT4w

http://news.nationalpost.com/2010/07/09/muslim-group-praises-hate-crime-charges-for-gta-blogger/


----------



## QC (Jul 9, 2010)

It's good to see the  local Islamic community has given the guy the thumbs down, as they should.


----------

